# Possible new breed?



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I have raised NDGs for 3 years and recently bought around thirty boer does. Well my ND buck loves to foil my plans, especialy when it is to keep him on one side of the fence with the NDG girls with the big girls on the other. Well I had 6 little cross babys born and I love them I have been debating on making the cross again. I was wondering if anyone else had had the cross and what they thought of them. I am also debating on going into this cross further and seeing if I can creat a small easy to handle goat with a good milk production and plenty if meat. I will post picture and please dont hold back on the ridicule. If I want to make this breed happen I must perfect it I will post measurements of my two does and 3 of the wethers here in a bit thanks
Pic one was born: 4/16/13 and is a wether
Pic two is a doe that was born 4/17/13
Pic three the dark one in the foreground is a wether 4/9/13
Pic 4 the red and white buck is a wether 4/13/13 
Very honest opinions


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've seen "Mini Boers" in this area... I think though mainly because of pet value over the meat/milk aspect 

I think that if you had the time and space, you could do the similar breedings that Mini Dairy breeders do and see how each generation measures up as far as milkability and carcass yield.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I have seen some people around here advertising them and I know someone with one. They woudl be nice little crosses. As soon as you add the Boer to your dairy doe you are goign to get way less months of milking. I think more people are doing it than you realize.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I cant get a measurement because those little things are fast and can slip right out my barn I have no idea how they just sl out of it oh well I will catch the wethers when its time to butcher


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have heard of that cross before, but have not seen a breeding program raising the cross in particular. I personally don't think it would be all that popular. There are already breeds/crosses out there that can serve both purposes and i've actually heard of people milking their boers before. I think the size is a deterant to people looking for meat animals and the boer in there is a deterant to people looking for milkers. Meat buyers/breeders usually want something big and well muscled...nigerians are the total opposite of that. I think you'd end up with a goat that doesn't excel in either area and would appeal most to pet buyers. Just my two cents.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Well i might work on it further eish me luck, think im gonna milk the girls while They are bred back to my small boer buck but that is in a years time any way plenty of time to make more decisions


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey now I came up with the mini boer idea lol

I was first









Boer sire and momma nigerian


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh wow yours are adorable where are you located we they seem to have the same comformation as my one doeling of that same cross, how odd. I will get a good pic of her tomorrow! And we can share them to make it a breed we need at least five breeders and thirty goats or at least 50 goats of that particular "breed altogether. Were they on purpose? Also will you make the cross again


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea on purpose. Same litter

Yes I'm going breed her again same buck and buy a few more to due . 
Here is picture of sire and mom(when bred)
Never heard about being able to make our own breed that sounds cool
I'm located in ky here and have sent of to see if I can get reg papers on the doe to see if she passes for a boer should go good I hope.
Post some pictures of yours from the side closer and front pictures


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yikes! How was the delivery? Mamma was the nigerian? I'd be worried about a too big baby myself. Heck I was worried about that with my smallest(not nigi) doe this year. And she was bred to a smaller nubian buck.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Had twins no problems at all kids were about 7 lbs if say at birth. Fed grain the whole time.
But yes I know a lot of people have problem with different breeds giving birth at to big of kids. He isn't a super big buck so I'm sure that helps.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Pic one is a nd doe x with boer buck, he is a wether and is 8 weeks. He is out of a kidding whick included a full nd baby and two boer cross babys.

Pic two and three is from the same kidding as the one above, she is a doeling and is super friendly, i will be keeping her ( dont tell my grandpa) 

Pic four five and six are my only other doeling and she is 6 weeks and has blue eyes (she has a boer ma, and a nd pa)

Pic seven is out of a boer x ? Doe and a nd buck but he is 10 weeks and super cute blue eyes

Pic eight is a amazing wether I wish I had left him a buck but any wa he is 6 weeks and is has blue eyes ( boer ma nd pa)

There is one more that I could not get a good pic of sorry in pic eight but that bo-mancha kept trying to lick my I pad 
Some of these are with the meat goat herd so they arnt so tame but they are all super cute. I can try for better pics but they are a little un tame woops will have to work on that


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

A local breeder that I know had a set of oops Boer x Nigerians. And guess what? The Nigerian was the mother! She didn't even know the gal was pregnant until late in the pregnancy. When kids popped out with airplane ears, the only bucks on the property who could have done that were her boers. 

The doe likely hopped over a fence for a quick 'date' with the closest lad. Her boers are so chill and lazy that they won't bother jumping a fence, even for a doe in heat. 

I think the fact that the doe had triplets saved her. She birthed them without assistance. And all were snapped up quickly for pet homes because they were ADORABLE!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

That was what mine all were, a buck escape and a doe that I had seen my ND buck breed hours before jumped through the fence, by the time I got down there The deed was done so she had triplets and everyone was healthy


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Drake were u located?

I would be interested in talking about mixing the breeds as I'm breeding for a certain look and size


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Im here in Kansas I am going to try a couple more breedings like that next time


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

What is your take on the size and shape, what are you breeding for? I was planning on breeding for mini meat goats with good milk production

I would love to see what these babies come out to be


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

We got a couple of those this year. The little red male was super cute. Not on purpose - but occasionally the bucks escape and there are inappropriate relations going on around here.

I also assisted the boss' favorite Boer doe, pulled out a huge traditional colored buck...then pointed out his La Mancha ears.

Whoops.


----------

